# Judo Documentary!



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 30, 2007)

[yt]NjwyoA6OAmw[/yt]

[yt]hrx55WfRs5Y[/yt]

[yt]tEg09c1def4[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2007)

Brian in the thrid video whay did the gentleman get up and start singing? Was that like a college fight song?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 30, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Brian in the thrid video whay did the gentleman get up and start singing? Was that like a college fight song?


 
Pretty normal culturally to go out and eat, drink and sing at some Japanese social occasions.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 31, 2007)

Real nice find. Thanks Brian!

Peace

Dennis


----------



## Aaron Fields (Nov 1, 2007)

Man, I have seen the Kimura footage before.  One of my coaches was Inokuma's training partner and worked with Kimura as well as Don Draeger.  

I wish, I had the opportunity to train with Kimura.  He was amazing both tachi and ne-waza.

There are a few others still coaching that I will take practice from at some point.  But, Kimura was the man.


Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------

